# Job availability for physiotherapist in vancouver



## Luis74 (May 28, 2011)

Hi im a filipino presently living in dubai. Im a physiotherapist and im wondering if its possible to get a job as a physio? If not would it be possible for me to get a position as a assistant instead. Im migrating to vancouver next year and im really hoping if someone could help me out.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Luis74 said:


> Hi im a filipino presently living in dubai. Im a physiotherapist and im wondering if its possible to get a job as a physio? If not would it be possible for me to get a position as a assistant instead. Im migrating to vancouver next year and im really hoping if someone could help me out.


Can you legally work as a physiotherapist in BC?, in other words, is your training sufficiant, have you checked with the licensing bodies in BC to find out, Google "physiotherapist licensing in BC" or better yet try "healthmatchbc.org", no matter what your training, you will have to take, and pass a competancy exam before you can work as a therapist in BC, (theres more to it than just that), but with that in mind, you obviously don't have a job offer, so how are you immigrating to BC, what visas, work permit etc?


----------



## Luis74 (May 28, 2011)

I already have a permanent residency status just landed canada last year but stayed for 20 days only. Now im thinking off staying in vancouver for good. Thank you by the way for the response it really help me a lot. 

I will try the website that you suggested. Thanks again.


----------

